# Someboby's turned four!



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

It's my Leo!

2016-1-20 Leo's Birthday DSC_0633 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2016-1-20 Leo's Birthday DSC_0635 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2016-1-20 Leo's Birthday DSC_0644 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2016-1-20 Leo's Birthday DSC_0647 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Tempus Fugit, and all that..... Seems like just a few weeks ago I was bringing home a half dead puppy, and wondering if she was going to survive the weekend. How can it be that she's four already, and grown into such a pretty girl?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Leo!She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 4th Leo. Leo you are a beautiful girl. wishing you and Leo a geat year. Thank you for giving her the chance.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Looking good Leo


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 4th Birthday Leo!! Beautiful girl!!  Hope your are spoiled lots today!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful and many more!! :wub:


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday, beautiful girl! Tell your Mom to give you lots of cookies today!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Leo!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Happy birthday handsome!


----------

